# 2E satellite up to date information



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

A member on the Spanish forum (SAT) writes this up to date information on the satellite transfer. I am sure he won`t mind sharing it in Portugal. 


Astra 2E News. Astra 2E Spain. Astra 2E Satellite. Astra 2E Testing. Astra 2E Updates. Astra 2E footprint. Astra 2E Costa Del Sol. Astra 2E Andalucia. Astra 2E Barcelona. Astra 2E Portugal. Astra 2E Algarve. Astra 2E Costa Blanca. Astra 2E Valencia.


----------



## littlebeach (Feb 13, 2012)

I have not been oVer to Algarve for 3 months
I don't understand what is happening to TV reception
I have a full Sky package there

I want to know if I have lost any channels
If so how do I get them again


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You will find that despite having a full sky package you 
will have lost all BBC & ITS channels


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

littlebeach said:


> I have not been oVer to Algarve for 3 months
> I don't understand what is happening to TV reception
> I have a full Sky package there
> 
> ...


Simply a new satellite has been positioned with a *narrower beam* for better UK reception so Algarve *can no longer get reception*, save money cancel your subscription

Not a lot of help but move northwards Tomar seems to be about furthest south for full reception


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

littlebeach said:


> I have not been oVer to Algarve for 3 months
> I don't understand what is happening to TV reception
> I have a full Sky package there
> 
> ...


One possibility is internet tv. You can do this with a set-top box (many of theese use Filmon for their feeds - be careful some suppliers will screw you) or just go to FILMON TV FREE LIVE TV MOVIES AND SOCIAL TELEVISION direct or some other supplier such as camposat (Camposat.Tv)


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

With the high concentrations of expats of all nationalities in Algerve you wonder though will the existing internet options be able to cope with the increased traffic of expats watching TV via internet? it's doubtful


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

One of the reasons we went to TOOWAYDIRECT satellite.


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

canoeman said:


> With the high concentrations of expats of all nationalities in Algerve you wonder though will the existing internet options be able to cope with the increased traffic of expats watching TV via internet? it's doubtful


I have been led to believe that " Filmon" have anticipated this extra load and updated their server located in Spain. Time will tell.

I also am given to understand that a Satellite installer in the Eastern Algarve is promoting an installation offering all the U.K. channels - Satellite is 34 deg W - a colleague tells me it works well, downside is very expensive !.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Where are you located Bicky?


----------



## The Hog (Mar 8, 2013)

siobhanwf said:


> One of the reasons we went to TOOWAYDIRECT satellite.


Me too!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The Hog said:


> Me too!


Which pAckage did you go for? 
In the two years we have been with them we have had NO downtime at all even through all the horrible weather!!! Well apart from EDP disruptions


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> where are you located bicky?




lagos


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> One of the reasons we went to TOOWAYDIRECT satellite.


I thought that Tooway only provide internet ????? if so you are still reliant on the likes of Filmon ?


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

We use a paid for VPN (around £40 per year) but to watch live BBC etc., it is advised to have a TV license, which I have in the UK and therefore watch TV through the internet in Portugal. I believe that catch up TV on the BBC iplayer can be watched without needing a TV license.

For a VPN here is a free option through Expats Shield, but I've never been able to get it to work although some have which and please do your own research before deciding which site to download Expats Shield onto your PC from, two examples from quick searches are:

Expat Shield - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com

Expat Shield - Download

Unfortunately, due to broadcasting rights it would appear, the footprint has been reduced and the Algarve is simply too far south to receive the BBC channels.

This may provide some information:

http://www.astra2.org/?p=2556

Although there's lot of info to be found through your search bar.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Filmon might have upgraded servers but recent High Court and ECJ makes you wonder how long they will be allowed to rebroadcast? regardless it's not just a matter of them upgrading but whether the existing internet structure can cope?

The only sat listed for 34W does not show any BBC,ITV, CH4's or 5's just a few Sky Channels, think this is one I'd be extremely wary about parting with money for. 

The Intelsat at 27.5 that is being pushed as an alternative see here from skymadrid
"The services from Intelsat 907 are private satellite feeds, not intended for public use.
Once Arqiva, which manages the transponders, realises the scale of piracy, it's only a matter of time before stronger encryption methods are applied, causing screens to go permanently blank. "


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Expatshield will only work for Windows based computers/laptops

There is a little more information here. UK TV IN PORTUGAL - ***INFORMATION***


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Nor does it like or work on WIN8 or 8.1, having a UK TV LIcence gives you no rights to legally watch UK TV here, remember anything you read about a UK TV Licence refers to you the device and property being physically in the UK and does not cover you outside of UK borders

"You need a TV licence when:

• You have at least one device (whether it's a television, computer, tablet, set-top box, digital recorder or mobile phone) that you use to watch or record live TV as and when it is broadcast. This includes all the online channels – including 4.live and BBC Live. Not everything is available live on ITV Player, but if you watch something that is, then you'll still have to pay the full £145.50 colour TV licence. Also, just to be clear: "live" TV doesn't refer to a live episode – it refers to any programme that is shown online at the same time that it's broadcast on TV. One TV licence per household will cover you for streaming on your mobile phone, tablet or any other devices."

and which only applies to UK
"A television licence allows the person named on it and any member of their household to use one or more television sets or video or DVD recorders at the address covered by the licence. If you are covered by a licence at your home address you are also covered to use a battery-powered device, such as a laptop or mobile phone, to watch live TV when you are away from home."


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Filmon might have upgraded servers but recent High Court and ECJ makes you wonder how long they will be allowed to rebroadcast? regardless it's not just a matter of them upgrading but whether the existing internet structure can cope?
> 
> The only sat listed for 34W does not show any BBC,ITV, CH4's or 5's just a few Sky Channels, think this is one I'd be extremely wary about parting with money for.
> 
> ...


Agree with you totally - Personally I would not part with any money - it is all too unreliable. For my part I subscribe to MEO, use my internet to receive Filmon, connected to my T.V. if it goes off - fine - I will just use my Player - BBC, ITV, 4OD devices - and watch a day later.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Same here bicky. 
The only thing I have invested in is a wireless gadget to use with my kindle fire HDX. Push2tv by netgear.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The bonus with TWOWAYDIRECT Is it gives us a UK IP address!!


----------



## No1steveb (Jul 3, 2012)

I need to get some sort of TV connex to replace my Freeview-type box that is now defunct. I have a (large) Satellite dish - will TOOWAY be able to utilise this dish ?
If so this would appear the best option as I do not have a Telephone landline in the house and Mobile reception can be iffy.
Im based 10 ins north of Tavira
Any thoughts anyone ?


----------



## The Hog (Mar 8, 2013)

No, you won't be able to use your existing dish for Tooway. They have their own dish and LNB which are quite specific for internet use. Just as you wouldn't be able to use the Tooway dish to receive television signals.
I am also north of Tavira with no landline and bad mobile coverage. I installed a Tooway system myself. It's not difficult and you get a very good installation guide and video on a CD.
I got my system through Bentley-Walker in the UK and had the system sent to me by courier. It was cheaper than using a local PT based company.
Have a look here for the various deals available -
Satellite Broadband by Tooway | Bentley Walker


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Steve. Sorry but the TOOWAY dish is very different to the tv satellite dish with a very specific LNB If you decide that is the way you want to go you will need to get one from them. 

We used TOOWAYDIRECT. Impartial Satellite Broadband Internet Provided in UK & Europe- Europasat. Although we had an installer fit it I. Know it is possible to fit it yourself with a little patience. Their text h staff are happy to assist over the phone.

We have h ad ours now for over 2years. The only annoying thing is WHY DIDN'T WE DO IT SOONER?


----------



## No1steveb (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Siobhanwf & TheHog

Much appreciate the feedback

Presumably you can use other devices off the Satellite connex.. e.g. laptops


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes Steve. We run constantly two iPods and one kindle fire HDX and then some more!!! When the family were here at Christmas we had 5 iPads and 5 smartphones running


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> Yes Steve. We run constantly two iPods and one kindle fire HDX and then some more!!! When the family were here at Christmas we had 5 iPads and 5 smartphones running


A Lighthearted observation - no offence meant - but I am jolly glad I didn't get an invite to your place over Christmas !!.

On a serious note - this TOOWAY seems to be a great little device - can you tell me do you actually get the download speeds quoted and paid for.
For example with Meo I pay for 10Mbps and get this speed, however they have told me that if I were to pay more to get a faster speed, they would happily take my money, but the MAX speed would be 10 MBps, thats all the line can cope with.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Check out Satellite Internet & Broadband | Bentley Walker and Impartial Satellite Broadband Internet Provided in UK & Europe- Europasat who both offer Tooway and other options, you get what you pay for and need to choose the package that covers your normal usage, avoid HD eats up GB's


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Bicky said:


> A Lighthearted observation - no offence meant - but I am jolly glad I didn't get an invite to your place over Christmas !!.
> 
> On a serious note - this TOOWAY seems to be a great little device - can you tell me do you actually get the download speeds quoted and paid for.
> For example with Meo I pay for 10Mbps and get this speed, however they have told me that if I were to pay more to get a faster speed, they would happily take my money, but the MAX speed would be 10 MBps, thats all the line can cope with.


Bicky

Have you spoken to MEO about their fibre optic options & if they're available in your area.

If it is, the price for TV, 20 MBPS and phone is a similar price to the 10 or 12 MBPS option with TV & phone and you can opt to pay more and go up to a maximum of 100 MBPS.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Bicky said:


> A Lighthearted observation - no offence meant - but I am jolly glad I didn't get an invite to your place over Christmas !!.
> 
> On a serious note - this TOOWAY seems to be a great little device - can you tell me do you actually get the download speeds quoted and paid for.
> For example with Meo I pay for 10Mbps and get this speed, however they have told me that if I were to pay more to get a faster speed, they would happily take my money, but the MAX speed would be 10 MBps, thats all the line can cope with.



Almost constant 30mbps for the package I pay for


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> Almost constant 30mbps for the package I pay for


This is brilliant - can you share with me what package you have and how did you get it - Portugal or Via U.K.


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

travelling-man said:


> Bicky
> 
> Have you spoken to MEO about their fibre optic options & if they're available in your area.
> 
> If it is, the price for TV, 20 MBPS and phone is a similar price to the 10 or 12 MBPS option with TV & phone and you can opt to pay more and go up to a maximum of 100 MBPS.


Thanks for this - unfortunately Fibre not available here in the Lagos area. Maybe sometime soon !!??


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Bicky said:


> Thanks for this - unfortunately Fibre not available here in the Lagos area. Maybe sometime soon !!??


Their sales staff came to our house 18 months ago & told us we could have it installed immediately........ they're installing it on the 6th of next month! LOL


----------

